# Demon Possession



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

Does it exist today in the "hollywood" since of the word?

I watched a movie the other day called "The Excorcism of Emily Rose." I ran across it on a rainy day and got interested in it. It is supposed to be based on a true story.

So, it got me to thinking. Does demon possession like the movies portrays, still happen today?


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

sure does


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

dixie said:


> sure does



Leave Hillary out of this!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

YES! I have looked straight into the eyes of absolute evil several times in my life.Got some scars from 'em,too.


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> YES! I have looked straight into the eyes of absolute evil several times in my life.Got some scars from 'em,too.




Tell us about it. I find it really interesting stuff. I have no doubt of it in biblical times...Legion is a great example. But I'm wondering if it occurs today like the movie portrays, i.e. levitation, wounds that appear without apparent cause, speaking in foreign languages, etc.


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> Leave Hillary out of this!



LOL IMO, she's both inhabited by demons and obsessed by the thought of power, but her aside, sure there's demons in the world


----------



## PWalls (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it is a definate possibility for the lost. Born-again Christians have the power of the Holy Spirit and the in-dwelling Christ to keep demons out of them.


----------



## jody7818 (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> Does demon possession like the movies portrays, still happen today?



Yes...I'm afraid that it still does.


----------



## Ulysses (Jan 21, 2008)

If we believe it happened in Jesus's time, I see no reason to believe it would have stopped, so I'm sure it does still happen.

Everyone should watch that movie, by the way. Very thought-provoking.


----------



## jimmy_mac (Jan 21, 2008)

Born Again Christians can't be possessed, but they can be oppressed.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

They can also get "in the flesh," as I have done more times than I care to talk about here.


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I think it is a definate possibility for the lost. Born-again Christians have the power of the Holy Spirit and the in-dwelling Christ to keep demons out of them.



Absolutely! In regards to believers. That is why I am a bit skeptical about the Emily Rose account. She was supposed to be a believer. I can't believe a Spirit filled believer as being possessed.

I've heard preachers opine that drug addicts, alcoholics, sexual deviants, etc. were actually possessed by a demon that "specializes" in those conditions. I've never heard of anyone that was possessed to the point that it manifested itself like those in the movies.


----------



## jimmy_mac (Jan 21, 2008)

been there done that, but no t-shirt, just a Cross and some nails.


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> Absolutely! In regards to believers.
> 
> I've heard preachers opine that drug addicts, alcoholics, sexual deviants, etc. were actually possessed by a demon that "specializes" in those conditions. I've never heard of anyone that was possessed to the point that it manifested itself like those in the movies.



go to just about any prison, some of the folks there are, not all, but some are pure evil in the flesh, ruining lives is one of the things satan revels in


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

dixie said:


> go to just about any prison, some of the folks there are, not all, but some are pure evil in the flesh, ruining lives is one of the things satan revels in



I agree dix...but I'm wondering if anyone has any first hand, or even reputable accounts of demon possession that is manifested like it is portrayed in movies like "Emily Rose."


----------



## habersham hammer (Jan 21, 2008)

I know they exist - I have heard them speak through people (personally) on several different occasions!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> I agree dix...but I'm wondering if anyone has any first hand, or even reputable accounts of demon possession that is manifested like it is portrayed in movies like "Emily Rose."



Now I understand your question. No,I've never seen the hollywood-style manifestation of demon possession.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 21, 2008)

I've never seen or heard of it other than the movie stuff.  I imagine that if it is being done by the catholic church, they probably wouldn't brag about it or go out of their way to make it public.


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

habersham hammer said:


> I know they exist - I have heard them speak through people (personally) on several different occasions!!




Can you share a story?


----------



## habersham hammer (Jan 21, 2008)

One time on visitation we were at this man's house.His wife said that he was in his bedroom and to go on in.

There he was on the side of the bed - we began to talk to him about the Lord.One minute he would be fine and be acting normal.Then all of sudden he would start pulling his hair and screaming in several different voices and tones saying, "get out and leave us alone" 

We didn't stay much longer after that!


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

habersham hammer said:


> One time on visitation we were at this man's house.His wife said that he was in his bedroom and to go on in.
> 
> There he was on the side of the bed - we began to talk to him about the Lord.One minute he would be fine and be acting normal.Then all of sudden he would start pulling his hair and screaming in several different voices and tones saying, "get out and leave us alone"
> 
> We didn't stay much longer after that!



Wow! Yeah, I'd take "get out" quite seriously myself.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

Now,THAT'll make your hair standup! Hey-it's not working!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe it still exist today, however we may be to busy to notice it.


----------



## jimmy_mac (Jan 21, 2008)

I have come in contact a few times with possessed ppl., Not by my choice though. There was a group of us  down in Mexico a few years back doing a Lifeline trip. It is where a small group from the Methodist conferance go out and do missionary work. Anyway the night it was my turn to deliver the message I was uneasy to say the least. The message went well and at the end I did an alter call. Several came up and excepted Christ which was Awesome to say the least. There was a man brought to the alter with a disability, our group gathered around him to lay hands on and pray for him. Everything was cool to start with then out of no where this voice came from this man telling us to back off as this man belonged to him. It made the hair on my neck stand up. Anyway we continued on praying over the man and he bagan to wiggle around, alot. Mind you the man could not walk, nor did he have feeling in his legs. Another voice came from the man...this time it was his on. The man's lower body got real hot feeling, then it was over and the guy walked away. In my heart I know God heeled that man and also delivered him from a demon that possessed him.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, I do believe they are possible, but have not personally witnessed it.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2008)

FishFanatic said:


> I've never seen or heard of it other than the movie stuff.  I imagine that if it is being done by the catholic church, they probably wouldn't brag about it or go out of their way to make it public.



Why?


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

I do not believe God allows the Devil to posses anybody.

What you are seeing is a lack of God not a possession by the Devil.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> I do not believe God allows the Devil to posses anybody.
> 
> What you are seeing is a lack of God not a possession by the Devil.



I'm not sure about that.


----------



## FishFanatic (Jan 21, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Why?



I'm just saying, they probably wouldn't try to garner any publicity for it.  I don't even know if the catholic church still does excorcisms, but I imagine if they do, they take it seriously and probably aren't looking to get browny points from the media.  Which in turn would be one of the reasons why we don't hear much about excorcisms or other things of that nature.


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> I do not believe God allows the Devil to posses anybody.
> 
> What you are seeing is a lack of God not a possession by the Devil.



What do you think has changed since biblical times? I mean, there are numerous examples and referrences to demon possession in the New Testament.


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> What do you think has changed since biblical times? I mean, there are numerous examples and referrences to demon possession in the New Testament.



Yep I imagine many of the mentally sick patients of today would be considered possessed back then.

The Bible says once Jesus died we had authority not the Devil.  While I think the Devil can, and Lord knows he does, try and influence us he can not possess us. 

No I have no scripture but nor have I seen anybody possessed.  It is my belief based on us having authority.


----------



## Sadie (Jan 21, 2008)

jimmy_mac said:


> Born Again Christians can't be possessed, but they can be oppressed.



I totally agree! Born again believers can be "oppressed" but not possessed. My pastor taught me that in a class one time. He was teaching on how to handle demons if someone is possessed.


----------



## SBG (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> Yep I imagine many of the mentally sick patients of today would be considered possessed back then.
> 
> The Bible says once Jesus died we had authority not the Devil.  While I think the Devil can, and Lord knows he does, try and influence us he can not possess us.
> 
> No I have no scripture but nor have I seen anybody possessed.  It is my belief based on us having authority.



The Bible talks of a demon possessed person in Acts...after Jesus had ascended back to Heaven. 

I've never seen anyone possessed that I know of, but I think that it is still a possibilty.


----------



## dixie (Jan 21, 2008)

Sadie said:


> I totally agree! Born again believers can be "oppressed" but not possessed. My pastor taught me that in a class one time. He was teaching on how to handle demons if someone is possessed.



SCRIPTURES SUPPORTING THE FACT THAT CHRISTIANS CAN BE DEMONIZED 
Matthew 15:22-28 Deliverance is the "children's bread;" and is therefore particularly reserved for believers

Matthew 16:22-23 Jesus rebuked the spirit of Satan speaking through Peter 

Mark 1:23 A man with an unclean spirit "in the synagogue" 

Mark 1:39 Jesus cast out demons "in the synagogues" 

Luke 9:52-56 Jesus told James and John, "...you know not what spirit you are of" 

Luke 13:11-16 A "daughter of Abraham" was bound by a "spirit of infirmity" 

Acts 5:3 Satan "filled the hearts" of two believers to lie to the Holy Spirit 

Acts 8:13, 20-24 Simon, a believer, needed deliverance from the occult 

1 Cor 5:1-5 Speaks of a believer filled with a spirit of lust and as a result, delivered over to Satan 

2 Cor 2:10-11 Satan can "get advantage" over a believer 

2 Corinthians 11:4 Paul rebukes believers for receiving "another spirit" 

2 Corinthians 12:7 Paul was tormented by a "messenger from Satan" 

Galatians 3:1 Paul rebukes believers for being "bewitched"


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> Tell us about it. I find it really interesting stuff. I have no doubt of it in biblical times...Legion is a great example. But I'm wondering if it occurs today like the movie portrays, i.e. levitation, wounds that appear without apparent cause, speaking in foreign languages, etc.



Russ, I have personally witnessed a man walk in the Church claiming to be possessed and begging for help. When he was prayed for, he basically clawed the carpet with his fingers pulling a couple of nails out. I have never witnessed anything like levitation or anything like that though. Its as real today as it was in Biblical times. Certainly something I would prefer not to ever see again, and I only got to witness half of what they say goes on.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy said:


> I do not believe God allows the Devil to posses anybody.
> 
> What you are seeing is a lack of God not a possession by the Devil.



Remember Waco Texas. I think another one ws Jim Jones, think that was his name anyway.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 21, 2008)

Woodswalker said:


> so, oh mighty breathen, those of you who know, what is the next step for us who don't know?
> 
> i've personnally heard stories of the true preachers, who can exorcise the demons, and get a good offering from the attendees.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I honestly believe your drugged up


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Sometimes I honestly believe your drugged up



Mescal.


----------



## PJason (Jan 21, 2008)

Spotlite said:


> Sometimes I honestly believe your drugged up






dawg2 said:


> Mescal.





Nah I'm guessing Peyote



Button, button who's got the button.


----------



## Jighead (Jan 21, 2008)

To say that demon posessed people in the New Tes. were actually just cases of mental illness wold to me be doubting the Word of God. His Word is Infallible, it cannot and will not lie. If I was to doubt one scripture in the bible, then I might as well not believe any of it. And yes, if we are born again then we have athority over Satan.But if one is not saved and wallowing in all kinds of sin,then that door is open to Satan to have his way. I don't understand everything that takes place,but the Word says my understanding is not the same as God's.If I say my intellect is so great that I totally know and understand God and his thoughts, then I just made my Lord a whole lot smaller than what he really is.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)

Jighead said:


> To say that demon posessed people in the New Tes. were actually just cases of mental illness wold to me be doubting the Word of God. His Word is Infallible, it cannot and will not lie. If I was to doubt one scripture in the bible, then I might as well not believe any of it. And yes, if we are born again then we have athority over Satan.But if one is not saved and wallowing in all kinds of sin,then that door is open to Satan to have his way. I don't understand everything that takes place,but the Word says my understanding is not the same as God's.If I say my intellect is so great that I totally know and understand God and his thoughts, then I just made my Lord a whole lot smaller than what he really is.



Good point,Jighead- and biblical.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## SBG (Jan 22, 2008)

Woodswalker said:


> there's the church of scientology if someone thinks that psychiatry isn't a part of the solution??




We're going to have to strap you down and have an exorcism!


----------



## pnome (Jan 22, 2008)

SBG said:


> So, it got me to thinking. Does demon possession like the movies portrays, still happen today?



Of course not.  It has never happened.  Ever.   Demonic possession was just a way for ignorant people to describe mental illness.


----------



## generallee (Jan 22, 2008)

> Of course not. It has never happened. Ever. Demonic possession was just a way for ignorant people to describe mental illness.




As i do with a lot of posts on here, i just check what the Bible has to say about this....and once again, i will accept God's word as fact once again.  Read Mark 5 beginning with verse one and read about the demon possessed man who could not be bound with chains and would cut himself and call out on the mountain.  Read about how Jesus cast demons out of that man.  To say that demonic possession doesnt happen or has never happened is to call God's word false, and that is a confession i dont care to make.  Everything i read in the Bible i take as cold hard fact.


----------



## Yogi3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I believe it can still happen, but as someone said before, we might be too busy or too bogged down in our day to day life to even notice it. Kind of makes me want to slow down and take a deeper look at the things we take for granted.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 22, 2008)

*I've seen things..*

Not in the Catholic Church but in the UPC and affiliates...

My feet are firmly on the ground and I am of sound mind according to most..

I have seen evidence of demon possession and have seen them cast out of people in church.I have seen those same people live for years afterward,and have heard from their relatives that they had witnessed no previous manisfestations of multiple personality disorder or other mental illness.

I have seen it a few times.Generally the person tries to worship,or is being witnessed to when the demon or demons manifest.Usually the vomiting occurs afterwards,or when the demon is "expelled".Most of the times the demon(s) will give their name(s) and converse and be confrontational.Occasionally they will tell what they influence or what they derive from...

Often times they will attack and try to do bodily harm to those praying for them and they will be restrained from hurting themselves or others.In one instance,I observed several LARGE brothers required to subdue one small man.I've sen them curse God,sneer,be cocky,bold etc.
I'v also seen them beg to stay,ask not to be cast out,ask not to be sent away,or be fearful...

It usually takes a few hours( and sometimes much longer)for a emon to be cast out.


You can argue the validity of it Biblicly or what have you,or try to explain it away with a psycholical explaination all you want.

I'm certain of what I've seen.

These were not "TV" type or movie style depictions of a possession.

These were normal people who had never before,or never after exhibited behaviour remotely similar.

No snakes were involved...

Twice was in a fairly large church in Jonesboro...One male,one female some time apart...5-600 members..maybe 300 in the service...

Once at a "missions" church in East Point....One guy...maybe 35-40 members and about all in the service...

Another at a large church? Just guessing 4-5000 members and maybe 5-900(I have no idea large congregation)in that service...one male...


Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## RJY66 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woodswalker said:


> any computer programmers here?



I used to be a mediocre one.  Sometimes I thought my programs had demonic bugs in them....but they usually wound up being my fault.    I also thought at times that my users had supernatural ability to tear my stuff up.   In any event, on some occasions, a few people got mad as hades at me (and vice versa) so I guess the devil was pretty happy about it all in all!

I don't suppose any of us were possessed since neither I nor anyone I ever worked with/for went postal!

Oh yeah, I believe that demon possession is possible but probably rare.  Like others, I have heard stories, but never personally witnessed anything.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 22, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> I used to be a mediocre one.  Sometimes I thought my programs had demonic bugs in them....but they usually wound up being my fault.    I also thought at times that my users had supernatural ability to tear my stuff up.   In any event, on some occasions, a few people got mad as hades at me (and vice versa) so I guess the devil was pretty happy about it all in all!


 Those are "gremlins."


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 22, 2008)

matthewsman said:


> I have seen evidence of demon possession and have seen them cast out of people in church.
> 
> 
> You can argue the validity of it Biblicly or what have you,or try to explain it away with a psycholical explaination all you want.
> ...



Same here MM.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe a demon cursed at me whiole I was praying one night, can't say on this board what it said, but it was in a voice I had never heard and sounded absolutely evil.


----------



## SBG (Jan 23, 2008)

Woodswalker said:


> just please don't taze me Bro!





Thanks WW for making me spit my coffee all over the screen!


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 23, 2008)

*I believe you*



David Mills said:


> I believe a demon cursed at me whiole I was praying one night, can't say on this board what it said, but it was in a voice I had never heard and sounded absolutely evil.



I have had to turn the lights on while praying because of a creepy feeling like that.It only happened when I was praying out loud...


----------



## Jighead (Jan 23, 2008)

Have any of you heard of Smith Wigglesworth, an evangelist from the early 1900s.He would have nothing to do with the outside world, would not even read a newspaper. He had an annointing to heal,many claimed they saw him lay hands on the dead and were resurrected by the power of God. But the story that caught my attention was one he told of coming home from a revival late one evening,and went straight to bed, tired from the exhausting trip. As he tried to sleep, he heard his rocking chair begin to rock in the corner of the room.He jumped up and lit a candle,thinking he was being robbed, only to see Satan in his chair. After seeing who it was, Mr. Wigglesworth said "oh, it's just you" , laid back down and went soundly to sleep.


----------



## generallee (Jan 23, 2008)

> Have any of you heard of Smith Wigglesworth, an evangelist from the early 1900s.



I have read a number of his books.  A great man of God.



> was he a member of the Missouri Synod of the Lutheran Church, by chance?



No, he was a major player in the charasmatic/pentecostal movement.  He was an English man who is known for healing people and casting out devils.  He is known for the rough ways in which he dealt with the devil...even recorded accounts of him physically hitting people to cast devils out of them.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 23, 2008)

Read "The Screwtape Letters" if you want a good insight as to how subtly ol' Scratch can gain control of your daily life...

http://www.amazon.com/Screwtape-Letters-C-S-Lewis/dp/0060652934


----------



## SBG (Feb 11, 2008)

Interesting article:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/02/10/AR2008021002435_pf.html


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Http://www.near-death.com/forum/nde/000/89.html

I wonder if it is here that the devil's slang for the french comes from? They are great lovers or they are _____________. They are one or the other depends on which team you play,eh????LOL

In all this regards the devil and possessions this is what I keep to heart: 

"But seek ye first the Kingdom of God and His righeousness and all other things shall be added to you." Matthew 6:33


----------

